# Juicy Joes brings you Voodoo Juices



## ShaneW (8/4/15)

Juicy Joes proudly announces that we will be stocking Voodoo Juices from now on.

We are offering an opening special for R130 for the premium range and R150 for the special blends.

find them here

*Devils Breath Tobacco*
A blend of tobaccos with a mix of secret ingredients leaving you wanting more and more.

*Bloody Sunday*
Bloody Sunday has a mixture of ripe strawberries accompanied with French vanilla and a couple of other secret ingredients to give you a vintage creamy strawberry milkshake flavour.

*Zombie Blood*
Another popular flavour that guys & gals have been using during our testing period.
Subtle banana with a whack of strawberry and something mysterious to smooth out the edges.

*Sub Zero*
For you ice cold menthol lovers this one will leave your tongue and palette tingling.

*Red Devil*
Mixed with strawberries and cream with a hint of vanilla this will leave you just wanting more.

*Midnight Mist*
Banana Cream based juice with a hint of something different.

*Grim Reaper*
Vanilla Custard for that deep dreamy connoisseur.

*Gravestone*
Orange & Cream is quite tangy and has been a very popular seller amongst those who have tried and appreciated it.

*Dark Forest*
Dark forest is a combination of warm milk chocolate with a punch of mint.

*Bogeyman*
Bogeyman has that wonderful fresh taste of wild garden mint with a hint of something to take away that raw edge

Reviews can be found here
http://ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-juice-juice-reviews.t9694/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/4/15)

Good move Shane. Great juices!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/15)

Thanks @ShaneW 
All the juice descriptions on 1 page
Marvellous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (8/4/15)

Welcome on board @ShaneW and also proud to have you selling the VooDoo brews.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Divan Smit (9/4/15)

I'm interested in the Grim reaper and dark forest. How do I order?


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Divan Smit said:


> I'm interested in the Grim reaper and dark forest. How do I order?



Hi divan

You go to www.juicejoes.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (9/4/15)

Divan Smit said:


> I'm interested in the Grim reaper and dark forest. How do I order?


 
Hi Divan

It is an online store so you would place your order via the website. www.juicyjoes.co.za
There are 2 payment options, either credit card or EFT.

I see you are in Pretoria, we offer overnight delivery to your door with Aramex for R99


----------



## Paulie (9/4/15)

Congrats on the new line buddy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/4/15)

Watch out for the new flavour coming out this evening... Delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/4/15)

Last couple of days at the sale price...


----------



## Ludjer (24/7/15)

Just ordered a nice batch from your shop i think 5 different flavours and 6 bottles in total, cant wait to try out the other voodoo juices.


----------

